# MY new puppy!



## sarasam (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all, this is our new addition to our family hes blue brindle staffordshire bull terrier, and hes beautiful, typical puppy into everything hes 8weeks old at the moment x


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely  xxx


----------



## sarasam (Apr 14, 2009)

thank you, your three are gorgeous too! loving the black staffie! will put some more picks on of my other staffies x


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhh hes beautiful hun such a handsome lil thing. cant wait for our puppy to arrive on friday


----------



## sarasam (Apr 14, 2009)

oooooowwh i love puppies what breed of puppy you getting? and have you any pic's? x


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

aww he is a beauty, i love his colour


----------



## Liz-Monty (Aug 29, 2009)

He's so gorgeous! I love his little white feet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Ohh hes so gorgeous


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

What a cute Staffi! 
I love the pics of him sleeping on his back!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

there so KA-YOOT at that age..


----------



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

I love your blue staff i plan to get one of them in the near future check out my little staff x collie more staff though


----------



## sarasam (Apr 14, 2009)

hes lovely cant tell hes crossed, he looks pure staffie, i love the breed they are the best!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh hes gorgeoussssss!!!! please can i have him


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww, I'm not generally a fan of that breed but yours could sway me!!


----------



## sarasam (Apr 14, 2009)

lol hes a right big chunky boy! we got his check up done and wormed and 1st vaccinations done aweek ago and vet weighed him and he weigh's a stone! i call him "go lightly" lol will post some new pic's of Isaac in a bit, thanks for your lovely comments x


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

oh what a cutie


----------

